# Wie macht man so etwas?



## altenkuschter (6. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin über folgende Bilder gestoßen und ich frage mich, wie genau man so etwas hinbekommt.

Am Tag mit Graufilter? Mit Blitz kann es nicht sein, weil sonst das Model scharf wäre.


----------



## Leola13 (6. November 2010)

Hai,

ich tippe auf Langzeitbelichtung mit mehrfachem (3 X) auslösen des Blitzes mit zu geringer Leistung.
Evtl reicht Blitzauslösung auf den 2.Vorhang, aber zumindest bei dem einen Bild (ein Link gibt 404 wieder) ist die Person 3 x "scharf"  zu sehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## altenkuschter (7. November 2010)

Hi Stefan!
Danke für den Hinweis!
Ich werd mal dran bleiben und ausprobieren.


----------



## chmee (7. November 2010)

Ich behaupte mal

(1) Langzeitbelichtung
(2) Nachführen eines Lichts. Die Momente, wo die Person besser zu sehen ist, sind kurze halteperioden in seinem Move.

mfg chmee


----------

